# How to send sms using UNIX program "smsclient"?



## sabarigr (Aug 5, 2009)

I have installed a simple command line utility called smsclient in ubuntu 9.04
started sending sms with the following syntax,

*sms_client 0099******* 'hello'*

and i am getting this error,

*Dialing SMSC 0640900139...
WARNING: MODEM: Failed tcgetattr() errno 5
WARNING: MODEM: Failed tcgetattr() errno 5
WARNING: MODEM: Failed to toggle DTR
ERROR: MODEM: MDM_init() Failed
Total Elapsed Time: 2 Seconds*

what i need to send sms from my pc? any other suggestions for sms client programs are welcomed..
thanks in advance..:wave:


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

It doesn't seem as though there is a a lot of documentation on this piece of software yet. I might recommend that you join their mailing list. See this for more information on how to join their list.

Cheers!


----------

